# hematuria loin pain syndrome



## amydar (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone coded hematuria loin pain syndrome? I don't believe there is a specific code, so is it appropriate to code  hematuria and chronic abdominal pain? (this situation is right lower groin pain) Please help! Thanks.


----------



## drsnpatil (Dec 8, 2009)

amydar said:


> Has anyone coded hematuria loin pain syndrome? I don't believe there is a specific code, so is it appropriate to code  hematuria and chronic abdominal pain? (this situation is right lower groin pain) Please help! Thanks.



Loin pain hematuria syndrome, also LPHS, is the combination of unilateral or bilateral flank pain and microscopic or macroscopic amounts of blood in the urine that is otherwise unexplained. It will help you.


----------

